# Chainsaw tool holder



## mad_mat222 (Apr 26, 2022)

Not sure if anyone is interested in this handy little hack. I attach my chainsaw tools/sharpener to the bar sheath. It’s handy out in the bush.

Instructions detailed in the below instructable. Super easy and works a treat. Saves leaving stuff in the bush. 






Pending Review - Instructables







www.instructables.com





If this belongs in another section, please advise.


----------

